# new in new york



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* erhodes121. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## erhodes121 (Nov 30, 2008)

*nice to be here*

I saw this site in a magazine and figured i would check it out. so far it seems really cool and looks like this is a place to meet some people and really be able to ask questions


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

erhodes121 said:


> I saw this site in a magazine and figured i would check it out. so far it seems really cool and looks like this is a place to meet some people and really be able to ask questions


Ask away my friend.:darkbeer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

welcome aboard from across the Hudson River


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## greenboy (Sep 21, 2005)

WELCOME to AT, I hunt southern Eire Co. mostly, an Wirt in Alleghany, hunted Stort track around Fillmore N.Y. for years but give it up, to much nite shooting for me. there are nice bucks in N.Y. GET AFTER THEM, GOOD LUCK !! Bob:darkbeer:


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

